# Imprime ren l'absence de commande "print"



## domdom76 (11 Octobre 2012)

Voilà mon pb: j'ai des prgms que j'utilise professionnellement -entre autres avec des enfants- qui n'ont pas de commande pour imprimer ce qu'on a à l'écran.
Existe-t-il un utilitaire qu'on pourrait appeler et qui permettrait de faire, par exemple, une recopie d'écran (cf Pomme-Maj-4 sur le Mac) ?
J'ai pas mal cherché et rien trouvé.
Il existe Printopia, mais il ne marche que pour les applis permettant de faire une impression, comme Mail.

Merci de votre aide


----------

